# أبشع جريمة قتل حصلت في الكويت



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

*أبشع جريمة قتل حصلت في الكويت

الأب كل يوم يوصل ابنته وهي بنت16 سنة إلى المدرسة ،ذات يوم يرن هاتف المنزل .

ويرد الوالد واذا بي مديرة المدرسة تقول له :
أنت والد فلانة.

قال نعم.

قالت ليش بنتك صار لها أسبوع غائبة عن المدرسة .

بدت علامة التعجب واضحه على الأب : 

الأب انذهل وأجاب كيف هذا الكلام وأنا أوصلها كل يوم الصبح بالسيارة.....

وجلس الأب في حيره من أمره، ولم ينم طول الليل .....

وفى ثاني يوم ......

الأب يوصل ابنته ويراها تدخل المدرسة

فالأب يختبىء قرب المدرسة وإذا المفاجأة ...؟......

انه يرى ابنته ،تخرج وتذهب مع شاب في سيارته ،يمشي الأبوراء ابنته

ويراها تنزل مع الشاب فرحة ثم يدخلون عمارة وتدخل

معه شقة ما كان على الاب المسكين



الا ان طار عقله وتماسك نفسه

.....

.....

وبعد قليل دق جرس الباب فتح الشاب واذا بوالد الفتاة ويرى ابنته 


تصرخ الفتاة ابوي وتبدأ المعركة بين الشاب واب الفتاة،

.......

.......

ولكن تسرع الفتاة الى المطبخ

وتحضر سكين

وتزرعها في قلب الاب فيقع على الارض ميتا ،

فتقوم الفتاة والشاب بتقطيع الاب الى اشلاء .

.....

.....

ومن ثم يضعونه في الغسالة ،مع تايد، ويتم فرمه ووضعه في اكياس

ومن ثم ينزلون وياخذون الجثة

ويرموها بعيد

................

.................

وتعود الفتاة الى البيت

وكأنه لم يحصل أي شيء .

وهي تقول فين ابويا

..........

...........

ليش ما ذهب الى المدرسة ليأخذني وصار لي ساعة انتظر وما ايجى

وجيت مع اخو صديقتي

...............

.................

..................

وبعد ساعات من الانتظار :

واذا جرس الباب يدق.

...................

....................

....................

....................

فتحت الفتاة الباب وكانت المفاجأة،

اذ ان اللي على الباب .....



كان ابوها

.............



فتصرخ الفتاة وتقول

ابوي كيف هذا ..

...........

...........

اجابها :

....

....

يا بنتي مع تايد في الغسيل ما فيش مستحيل

​​*


----------



## shamaoun (2 فبراير 2009)

وقعت قلبي يا راجل 
قلت ده مش ترفيه خالص ف الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> وقعت قلبي يا راجل
> قلت ده مش ترفيه خالص ف الاول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
هههههههه
ماشي ياعم معلش
وطي خد قلبك بقي​*


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك يا بيشو 
بجد حكاية تحفة 
اول ما قريت العنوان رجعت تانى فوق افتكرت دخلت قسم تانى ولا حاجة 
بس بجد تحفة مش عارفة ابطل ضحك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*الحمد لله كنت عرفها 

والا كان حصل لي حاجه

شكرا بيشوي​*


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

> يا بنتي مع تايد في الغسيل ما فيش مستحيل



ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مبرسي يا بيشو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 فبراير 2009)

لا بجد مقلب حلو ميرسى كتير


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يسامحك يا بيشو
> بجد حكاية تحفة
> ...



*ههههههههه
اي خدمة
يا باشا
وتعيشي وتاكلي غيرها​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحمد لله كنت عرفها
> 
> والا كان حصل لي حاجه
> 
> شكرا بيشوي​*



*ههههههههههه
ماشي ياكوكو
شكرا لمروووك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووي
> مبرسي يا بيشو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
اكيد انت احلي
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 فبراير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> لا بجد مقلب حلو ميرسى كتير



*شكرا ياميرنا لمرووورك
وتعيشي وتاكلي غيرها​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2009)

*مقلب روعة *
*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
*مستنين المزيد*


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*المقلب جميل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *مقلب روعة *
> *ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى*
> *مستنين المزيد*



*شكرا ياجميل لمروورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *المقلب جميل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
شكرا ياجون لمروورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## john2 (4 فبراير 2009)

*جمدة جدا*


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي المقلب ياعم بيشو​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_هههههههههههههه
تحفة يا مان
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا علي المقلب ياعم بيشو​*



*شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك​*


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قلت القصة حقيقة حرام عليك بجد
مش كفاية غشيت الصورة منى و متكلمتش 
المرادى حعديهالك 
لكن المرة الجااااااااية


حعديهالك بردة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا مان
> مشكوووووووووووور​_



*شكرا ياتوني لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 فبراير 2009)

merola قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا قلت القصة حقيقة حرام عليك بجد
> مش كفاية غشيت الصورة منى و متكلمتش
> المرادى حعديهالك
> ...



*ههههههههههه
شكرا ياميرو لمرووورك
خليها عليكي المرة دي​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2009)

حرام عليك لو كنت طولت شوية كنت اغمى على  مش ادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك ههههههههههههههه ربنا يبركك


----------



## cross of jesus (19 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه اولها صعبه 

واخرها تحفه

ميرسى يا مان


يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

تحفة التحف

جامد يا واد


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

ربنا يسامحك 
بس حلوة


----------



## kingmena (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههه
فى الاول اخدتنى الدهشة
كدة خرجتنى من المود
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> حرام عليك لو كنت طولت شوية كنت اغمى على  مش ادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك ههههههههههههههه ربنا يبركك



*لا وليه ياستي
ولا يغمي عليكي ولا حاجة
خليكي كده سليمة:11azy:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اولها صعبه
> 
> واخرها تحفه
> 
> ...



*شكرا لمرووورك
نورتي



*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا ياكليم لمروووووورك


*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك
> بس حلوة



*
شكرا لمروورك



*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


>


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> فى الاول اخدتنى الدهشة
> كدة خرجتنى من المود
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



*معلش ياستي
خليها عليكي


*​


----------



## نفرتاري (21 مايو 2009)

*انا اول ما ارتها قلت دى اكيد فى *
*قسم الحوادث*

*



*

*تايد هو الحل*
*مرسى يا بيشو*
*الهى يفجعك زى ما فجعتنا*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انا اول ما ارتها قلت دى اكيد فى *
> *قسم الحوادث*
> 
> *
> ...



*




اي خدمة 
وفيه برسيل احسن من تايد*​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا بيشو
ميرسى خالص


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2009)

*وكركركر *
*يا الشللل*
*ارحمني ياااااا*
*ااااااارب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قديمه
بس حلوه
ميرسي بيشو
القف بقي التقيم ده​*


----------



## المجدلية (23 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه جميله جدااااااااااا يا بشوى +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا بيشو
> ميرسى خالص



*شكرا ياجو لمروووورك
نورتي ياجميل*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *وكركركر *
> *يا الشللل*
> *ارحمني ياااااا*
> *ااااااارب*​


*
شكرا ياميرو لمرووورك
وربنا يرحمني انا:t30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قديمه
> بس حلوه
> ميرسي بيشو
> القف بقي التقيم ده​*



*شكرا يامعلمي علي التقيم
والبتاعة قديمة وبص علي التاريخ:t30:*​


----------

